# my strange phal pulchra



## Cinderella (Oct 28, 2006)

Even though I have been growing over 3 years I still consider myself a Beginner. I have had this Phal Pulchra for 2 years. I got it as a keiki and it really took off (growing in s/h). After it grew a bit it threw a keiki, which has a bunch of roots and 3 leaves. When I brought the phals outside this Fall overnight for the temp drop, for some strange reason one leaf on the keiki got pitted. Not sure if this is mechanical damage??


The pulchra also has 2 other spikes without keikis, for a long time. One is about 12-18 inches and the other is 2 feet. In fact, it is so long that when I was watering it I stepped on the end and squashed it. I figured so much for that one. 

Just recently the 12-18 inch spike has what looks like a bud coming out of it (no keiki there) and has taken a right turn and looks like the spike will continue to grow??? The 2 foot one, which I stepped on, has little growths coming out of the brackets on the spike. So far they are tiny.

This is all very strange to me but I have not grown THAT many species Phals. Can anybody help me??!


----------



## Marco (Oct 28, 2006)

maybe mites from after bringing it outside?

http://mrec.ifas.ufl.edu/lso/Manual/insect-text-only.htm

http://mrec.ifas.ufl.edu/lso/entomol/ncstate/mitekey.htm


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2006)

I thought of that, also. Check underneath with a magnifying glass.

Or could it be mechanical damage? Was anything rubbing against it when it was outside?

My experience with pulchra is limited, but I've seen them with very long spikes before flowers form.


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow 

That is a monster pulcra (or your fingers are very small). You can just about fit my entire plant into a handspan.

Checking out Jay's Orchid Encyclopedia, the flowering spikes for pulcra tend to be under 10 inches, and bloom under the leaves. Periodically the plant will throw extra long spikes (up to 2') which will produce keikis at the distal end. Periodically I get pitting too, and generally don't worry about it in small amounts as long as it doesn't spread. Often I find slugs to be the culprit if its on fresh leaves.


----------



## Cinderella (Oct 30, 2006)

Actually, both. I have small hands AND the thing is a monster. But from what you said, and I checked Jay's, I will not be getting any flowers out of it, only keikis. By the time the other 2 develop, I will have 3 keikis! 

And slugs does make sense because the damage did come up pretty quickly on the new leaf.


----------

